# Lian Li Pc-7HX Grafit



## alain-s (Dec 2, 2012)

Time for a small mod named Grafit.

Last week I have picked up a Lian Li PC-7HX in the local hardware store. I didn't had much choice because it had to be this one. 
With this case I want to enter in the Lian Li Case Mod Competition. I know that the end of the competition is in less then 2 months. ^^ 

So lets start!

















Fitting the 420 Rad in the front of the case.
















Removed the alu that is in the way. To make room for the radiator.































By lowering the radiator in to the hole the top of the case fitted back on it.






Placed some hardware in the case to check out how much space I have left for all the rest.






I picked up some new parts from IT-Service this weekend.






Corsair fans are really well designed. 






Working on this piece of plexi when this is ready I will post a new Update.

For some reason some of the pictures that needed to be in Landscape are in portrait mode. :s


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2012)

Sucess with the mod, it looks nicely so far.

BTW, it is "portrait" and not "patriot" . I suppose that hoding the camera in it its normal position leads to landscape oriented photos and flipping the camera (in case of a phone cam that means orienting the phone in landscape) leads to photos in portrait orientation.


----------



## jed (Dec 3, 2012)

That thing looks pretty awesome!  Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## alain-s (Dec 3, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Sucess with the mod, it looks nicely so far.
> 
> BTW, it is "portrait" and not "patriot" . I suppose that hoding the camera in it its normal position leads to landscape oriented photos and flipping the camera (in case of a phone cam that means orienting the phone in landscape) leads to photos in portrait orientation.


Thank U Chevalr I have made the correction? ^^ The problem was with Photobucket for some reason the pictures that I uploaded in portrait changed to landscape. :s


jed said:


> That thing looks pretty awesome!  Looking forward to the finished product.


Thank U Jed soon more progress.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, this case gets really bare when everything is off it, looks like great modding potential. Can't wait to see some more progress.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2012)

sub


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2012)

Interesting mod. Sub'd


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2012)

nice build 
but i guess you need more light, flash light from camera at some points ruin the detail


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2012)

alain-s said:


> Thank U Chevalr I have made the correction? ^^ The problem was with Photobucket for some reason the pictures that I uploaded in portrait changed to landscape. :s



Ah ok. Well, if PhotoBucket stays giving issues I suggest the image hosting service of TPU itself.


----------



## alain-s (Dec 6, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Wow, this case gets really bare when everything is off it, looks like great modding potential. Can't wait to see some more progress.


Well all cases are U just have tohave some imagination. ^^


de.das.dude said:


> sub





HammerON said:


> Interesting mod. Sub'd


Thx


micropage7 said:


> nice build
> but i guess you need more light, flash light from camera at some points ruin the detail


Yea I know problem is that I do most of the work at home and when I get home its already dark :s


Chevalr1c said:


> Ah ok. Well, if PhotoBucket stays giving issues I suggest the image hosting service of TPU itself.


Will keep that in mind thx ^^

Update.

Removed the MBtray and replaced it with a plexi version.






Used the Original MB tray for all the dimensions.






Drilled holes taped wire and placed the standoff on it.






Making the opening for the PCI cards



























Tray in the case
















Using a HDD case from the Cosmos 2
















Saw 3 pieces of alu to make new fronts for the HDD


























First front is ready the rest will follow later this weekend.

Till next Update. ^^


----------



## alain-s (Dec 11, 2012)

Small Update 

Dismantle my TJ07 this weekend with pain in my hard. I will be needing all the hardware for this build. 

Drainage  ^^











After the draining I cleaned the pc and prep it to put it back in to the box till the buyer comes and pic it up.











By By :waah:






Back to the Lian Li case.

Cutted the top plated in to pieces. And filled up the holes with some 2K filler.
















Reshaping the side panels 





















Total picture.
















That was it again I am waiting for some pieces before I can continue with the body and cable management. Hope u all like it so far.

Cya next time


----------



## alain-s (Dec 16, 2012)

Update!!

Did a small mod on the heat-sinks of the MB. Because the theme color for this build will be red. I was obligated to change the color of it. 

Removed the heat-sink from theMB











Filled a small cup with D-stop and placed the pieces that where colored in the cup for 10 minutes. 











Cleaned the product with water. As u can see there are still some blue spots on it. These are the places where the glue was so U wont see a thing of it when the are back in place.





















This way I don't have to sand the pieces and I keep the brushed effect on the parts.












The HDD case is finished to but I am not convinced by it. 






Had to come up with a new idea for the HDD. Started with some plexi to create a new HDD bay.





















Short movie of how u place the HDD in place

Case Mod Lian Li PC-7HX Grafit (HDD Cage) - YouTube

Did the wires already for the HDD and found a spot for the AC poweradjust 2 











That was it again if the mail service do there job good I will have a very nice suprice before Xmess is here. 

Cya next Time.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Dec 17, 2012)

Where are you putting the dvd drives?


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 17, 2012)

Subbed! Can't wait for your next update...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice looking case mod! I love it when regular style cases get modded cause it def shows modding skills.


----------



## alain-s (Dec 25, 2012)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> Where are you putting the dvd drives?


Dono maybe yet, maybe I wont use any. 


adulaamin said:


> Subbed! Can't wait for your next update...


Thanks Update is on the way ^^


brandonwh64 said:


> Nice looking case mod! I love it when regular style cases get modded cause it def shows modding skills.


Thank U Brandonwh64 

Update!!!!

The update was suppose to be posted before Xmess. But do lak of time with the holidays I only had time to post it today. Time to get a move on.

Received my 1st package from Nate (Editor22) E22 - Welcome to our website! . Thank U Nate for the great service in this short time. :rock:

Custom made top res/window. 











And a lovely Cherry MX key chain HL.






Some extra pins for the powercables.











Extra colour sample for future mods.






On Xmess evening I received a lovely gift from my GF. 











Installed on the MB
















Removed the top of the case. 






Drilled some holes and taped wire in them to mount the res.











Didn't had much time these days with all the Family dinners and visits to work on the case. Now that it is all past and over I can continue my work.

Cya next week for a Update.


----------



## alain-s (Dec 27, 2012)

Small update!

Started with the side panels and top of the case.

2 layers of Primer






2 layers of colour
















I am not sure what to do now I might leave the panels like this without the blank lak. Love how the colour looks now so ...


----------



## alain-s (Dec 29, 2012)

few pictures of how the case look atm. There is still some stuff that need to be made. Before I can paint the frame of the case. Also need to make new front for the case.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2012)

jesus that looks facking sweet.


----------



## alain-s (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks MXPhenom 

Update 

Still a lot of small thing to do before the case will be ready. To make sure that all the cables are next to each other I used some heatshrink that I cut to small pieces of 3 mm. And glued together with this as result.











Next step was to add extra details to the top res. Used the same alu bars as on the sidepanel.
















Painted the frame of the case.

Primer layer











Finished it with light beige color.
















Cleaned up the mounting bracket for the mobo tray. 











Installed tray and light switch.











Picture of how it stand now at my place.






The last piece that had to be created was the front panel for the case. Used a old side panel from a antec case as donor part.






Glued the 2 pieces together with 2k 











There are still a few thing that need to be made before the case is finished.

Cya with the next Update.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## alain-s (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks HAmmerON

Update !!!!

4 days left before the case needs to be finished. 

Continued my work on the front. Filled the edges up with 2K filler And sanded it all smooth. Had to repeat this proces several time before it was ready.
















Primer






Colour on it.











Next step was to finish the top/res. Started to sand it 240 Grid and ended 2000Grid. After that I polished the top/res with Commandant nr4 to give it a clean bling bling finish. 
Before






After






After spending few hour on the top/res. I started with the pump mount. My first idea to attach it on the mobo tray. But with the weight and vibrations I changed my mind. Made the mount from a Aluminum L profile. 
















When all the pieces where finished I could finally start with installing all the pieces.









































Big moment filling the loop for the first time. 
















Atm there is still no leak. 

Made a short movie of the res with all the rest enjoy 

[video=youtube;W4OZIU7y6kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4OZIU7y6kw[/video]

Next up was cable management. I asked Nate to add some 8x8mm plexi bars with the top/res.






After some filing and sanding I made this cable holder. Will do the same for all the rest of the power cables.





















That is it again. Still a few thing to do before ready. 
Cya next time!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 13, 2013)

Holy moly, that cable management with the acrylic pieces is awesome!


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking very good!


----------



## alain-s (Jan 14, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Holy moly, that cable management with the acrylic pieces is awesome!


Thank U ALMOSTunseen 


adulaamin said:


> Looking very good!


Thanks


----------



## phoen (Jan 14, 2013)

Your cable management look like a freeway lol but awesome build ! I'm in love with the top/res


----------



## alain-s (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol Phoen your the first to say that love it ^^


----------



## silapakorn (Jan 16, 2013)

Before modding I have no idea it would look this cool.


----------



## alain-s (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks silapakorn 

Lian Li Case Mod Grafit Completed

How the original case looked like. 







2 months later. 


































































And something extra for U all a short video of the case.

Lian Li PC-7HX Case Mod Grafit Completed !!! - You...

It was a fun project shame that it already is completed. Also tried some new stuff like the top/res and the cable management. I hope U all enjoyed this mod!!! 

On to the next one !


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing, turned out great! Loving the no sidepanel idea. The LED light ports on the GPU block inlet/outlet are a nice touch.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome. Nice job, indeed!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2013)

Really cool mod


----------



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

spectacular job, congratulations: Cool:


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing stuff.  Unprecedented work on the reservoir.  Very cool.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 18, 2013)

I personally would want some sort of side panel to protect the guts, but thoroughly amazing work. You should send this in to CPU magazing, you may land the front cover!


----------



## alain-s (Jan 18, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Amazing, turned out great! Loving the no sidepanel idea. The LED light ports on the GPU block inlet/outlet are a nice touch.


Thank U ALMOSTunseen ^^


cadaveca said:


> Awesome. Nice job, indeed!


Thx Cadaveca


HammerON said:


> Really cool mod





bludragon said:


> spectacular job, congratulations: Cool:


Thanks


PopcornMachine said:


> Amazing stuff.  Unprecedented work on the reservoir.  Very cool.


Thanks U PopconMachine ^^


Soylent Joe said:


> I personally would want some sort of side panel to protect the guts, but thoroughly amazing work. You should send this in to CPU magazing, you may land the front cover!


Thank U Soylent, maybe I will do that.


----------



## alain-s (Jan 25, 2013)

Lian Li Competition has started! Plz vote for the project U like the most!!
http://www.facebook.com/LianLiHQ?sk=app_564203670276494&app_data


----------

